

What makes Python awesome (Raymond Hettinger talk) - dkersten
http://vimeo.com/groups/pyconireland/videos/32000422

======
dkersten
PDF of slides available here:
[https://docs.google.com/?pli=1#folders/0ByawkMkzunElYmUxN2Yx...](https://docs.google.com/?pli=1#folders/0ByawkMkzunElYmUxN2YxN2YtMTRjYi00NzBlLWI2YTUtNzlmZWE1NzQ1NDI0)

